# Constructing Bamboo Practice Weapons



## Makalakumu (Jul 26, 2005)

Has anyone ever done this?  I've got some questions...

1.  What type of bamboo is best?
2.  How should I cut it?
3.  How do I treat it before use?
4.  Any tips?

I'm heading down south next week and my friend has a bunch growing in his yard that he wouldn't mind parting with.  I was hoping that I could use it...

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Blindside (Jul 26, 2005)

Are you trying to make something like shinai, or simply cutting the bamboo into poles for use as sticks/staffs?  Are these going to be used in impact training or just forms training?

If you are cutting green bamboo, cut it just below a joint, and then seal the end with a lacquer.  This will help retain moisture in the stalk for a bit longer.  I don't find it necessary to lacquer the outside.  I don't use bamboo for impact drills, it tends to fray and splinter lengthwise.  But it makes really cheap staffs for a room full of kids. 

Lamont


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 26, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Are you trying to make something like shinai, or simply cutting the bamboo into poles for use as sticks/staffs? Are these going to be used in impact training or just forms training?


I just want to cut it into poles sticks and staffs.  I also want to use it for impact training.  How could I prepare it to lessen the splintering?


----------



## Blindside (Jul 26, 2005)

I wouldn't use bamboo for impact, I would recommend rattan.  If you do want to use if for impact I think you will have to wrap it with something, the first thing that comes to mind is duct tape.  I don't think you can heat treat bamboo like you can rattan (for toughness), and it probably wouldn't be worth it anyway.

I have used thin bamboo for cores in light padded sparring weapons (staff length), it has a better rigidity than any (light) manmade material that I can find.  

Lamont


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 26, 2005)

What kind of plant produces rattan?  I've used both and noticed that both splinter after a lot of use.  My experience is that it just wears out.  I like using bamboo because of the flexibility and strength.  Good comments thus far...


----------



## Blindside (Jul 26, 2005)

Rattan is a vine, compared to bamboo which is a big grass.

How much have you used bamboo for impact practice?  I run through rattan sticks (1 inch diameter) in about 2 months if I am getting regular practice in.  I have a hard time imagining a hollow stick of the same diameter putting up with the amount of abuse my rattan sticks go through.

Lamont


----------

